# [Swiss NR] Reto Bubendorf - 2.61 skewb single



## Bubtore (Oct 12, 2015)

L R L R U R' U' R L' B' L'
4 moves on white side, then sledge (hedge ? I don't know ...)

Meanwhile the other group had this :
L R B R B U' R U' R L' R'


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow, GJ!


----------



## henrysavich (Oct 12, 2015)

I would not have found that face, even knowing it was 4 moves on white.

Also holy crap that other scramble you posted


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 12, 2015)

GJ, and it's a hedge. It's a shame that no one was able to make full use of the scramble (especially the second one) to set an ER or even WR. I'd have preferred the second one though.

Also, it appears that some people got relatively good times on the first scramble.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 12, 2015)

noice sub me, my 2.65 was also a hedge


----------

